# Mila Kunis rettete einem Mann das Leben



## beachkini (9 Mai 2012)

​
Unsere Stars zeigen derzeit Körpereinsatz, erst wurde bekannt, dass der “Grey’s Anatomy”-Star Patrick Dempsey einen jungen Mann aus einem umgestürzten wagen gerettet hat und heute erfahren wir, dass auch die “Friends With Benefits”-Darstellerin Mila Kunis ein Leben gerettet haben könnte. Die hübsche Aktrice war dem amerikanischen Promiportal “TMZ” zufolge Gott sei Dank zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort und sah, wie einer ihrer Angestellten einen gefährlichen Anfall erlitt. Die Schauspielerin soll auch nicht lange gezögert haben sofort zur Hilfe geeilt sein.

Der 50-Jährige sei würgend und Blut hustend am Boden gelegen, als Mila angerannt kam. Ein Augenzeuge erklärte dem Portal, dass der Angestellte auch brechen musste und Mila ihm den Kopf zur Seite hielt, damit er nicht erstickte. Die Schauspielerin soll gleichzeitig eine Freundin geschickt haben, Hilfe zu holen.

Die Sanitäter sind Quellen der Polizei zufolge auch kurz darauf eingetroffen und haben den Mann sofort in ein Krankenhaus gebracht. Mila habe den Angestellten freiwillig im Krankenwagen begleitet, berichtet “TMZ”, obwohl es nicht nötig gewesen sein soll. Die schnelle Reaktion der 28-Jährigen könnte nun der Grund dafür sein, dass sich der Angestellten wieder gut erholt hat. Man kann froh sein, dass der 50-Jährige so glimpflich davon kam und dass Mila ohne zu zögern richtig handelte.


----------



## Q (9 Mai 2012)

> ein Leben gerettet haben könnte.


 dann hätte sie dafür einen Orden verdient haben können


----------



## BlueLynne (9 Mai 2012)

eine couragierte Frau :thx:


----------

